

Remove Wikipedia SOPA Blackout (GreaseMonkey script) - slimdizzy
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/123455

======
FluidDjango
Or... just turn off javascript for a moment and refresh page.

------
doobie
Oh thank FSM, I've already hit it 23 times since it started.

